# Pressemeldung: Holger Aderkaß seit 20 Jahren Teamangler bei Quantum



## Rebecca Hoffmann (13. März 2018)

*Tostedt. *Die Erfolgsgeschichte von Holger Aderkaß als Teamangler bei der Firma Zebco Europe begann im Jahr 1998 an Vereinsseen in Scheeßel (Niedersachsen). Der Produktmanager Jürgen Masuch fragte ihn seinerzeit, ob er Interesse habe, bei der Produktentwicklung im Karpfenbereich mitzuwirken, die damals noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte.


Aderkaß willigte ein. So wurde das Quantum-Karpfenprogramm in den folgenden Jahren professionell aufgebaut. Neben dem Karpfenfischen war Aderkaß schon früh auch als Allrounder sehr erfolgreich. Seine Begeisterung fürs Fotografieren ist die Grundlage für die fruchtbare Zusammenarbeit mit verschiedenen Angelmagazinen.


Die Pressearbeit lag im Unternehmen in seinen Anfangstagen bei Heinz-Dieter Bodendieck, mit dem Aderkaß damals eng z'usammenarbeitete. So konnte er bis heute über 200 Artikel veröffentlichen. 2008 wanderte er nach Norwegen aus, wo er sich seitdem auf das Raubfischangeln spezialisiert hat.

Zebco Europe‘s Operations Director, Frerk Petersen: "Holger ist eine der wichtigsten Säulen in unserem täglichen Testbetrieb. Schon früh hat er zudem erkannt, wie wichtig gute Fotos für die Vermarktung unserer Produkte sind. Auch war er sich nie zu schade, selbst weniger populäre Angelthemen anzugehen und darüber zu schreiben. Mit seiner Gelassenheit und Bescheidenheit ist er schließlich ein äußerst angenehmer Zeitgenosse. Wir freuen uns noch auf viele weitere Jahre Unterstützung durch Holger!"


Senior Business Manager Dietmar Isaiasch freut sich ebenfalls auf die weitere Zusammenarbeit: „Die Fortentwicklung unseres Quantum PT 2.0 Programms zu einer führenden Marke im Raubfischsegment erfordert Testangler wie Holger, die häufig am Wasser sind, dabei viele kapitale Fische fangen und Testeindrücke zeitnah an die Produktentwickler übermitteln können. Holger hat dabei vor seiner Haustür Voraussetzungen wie fast kein anderer!“


----------



## mlkzander (16. März 2018)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Holger Aderkaß seit 20 Jahren Teamangler bei Quantum*

sind damit so fotos gemeint, wo ein 2m wels aussieht wie ein 3m wels mit 200 kg?


----------

